# Wading at 8am today!



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fixing to hit the water for some wade fishing.. Thinking if throwing some too waters.. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Where do you plan on going? Can't go wrong with anything pink right now.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

JustSlabs said:


> Where do you plan on going? Can't go wrong with anything pink right now.


Well I didn't make it out this morning but planing on maybe later this after noon and then maybe again in the morning.. Do pinks the color.. Probably flour bluff..


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Upper Laguna


----------

